# Westernport Bay Sunnyday 26/8



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

Looks like its going to be a top weekend for a fish so am heading out onto WPB for a change  to try for a Gummy shark or 2. Will be launching from either Tenby or good old Corinella. If the wind stays down might be tempted to hit Freeman Pt, French Island 5km each way but there just might be a Jewie lurking. Also a good chance to recce for a future camping trip/ overnighter. Tides are good with a high at 10.11am followed by a highish low at 3.24pm. Whos keen??? :lol: :lol:


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Short of time this weekend. Good luck Steve (you dont need it).

Cheers

Scott


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

yeah its looking like a great weekend to be on the water Steve.... what time are you thinking of going out?


----------



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

G'day Tony, would like to be on the water by about 7.45am from Corinella if the wind stays down. Hitch a lift on the rising tide for 5 km over to Freeman Pt, French Island for the day and hitch a ride back on the runout at some time. Otherwise just a couple of kms out at some of the regular marks. Steve.


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

mate l would love to tag along, its sounding like a killa trip but we have to 'give up' the misses company car next week so im being dragged out car shopping all morning....its only cos of the urgency that i have to pass up on the offer BUT i am seriously keen on joining you on 1 of these French Island jaunts. If not this time then quite possibly the next (pending conditions considering my "if it fills with water it'll sink" yak :wink:

Goodluck on the hunt.


----------

